# Qué hacer a dia de hoy con 50.000 Euros ?



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, no tengo mucha idea de productos financieros e inversiones, pero por motivos familiares dispondré en breve de 50.000 euros.
Qué me podríais aconsejar con esa cantidad ? No sé si bolsa, cuentas en bancos extranjeros, oro, etc...
La verdad es que mi perfil es de más bien cagao, ya tuve unas inversiones que salieron mal hace unos 15 años, así que no quiero rentabilidades del 50% 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## JB12 (19 Ene 2016)

Invierte en un coche clásico, lo disfrutarás y en unos años lo vendes, el problema es encontrar un chollo en buen estado.


----------



## BRK (19 Ene 2016)

Compra 2.000 barriles de Brent, la única buena inversión que tienes asegurada ahora mismo ::


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2016)

BRK dijo:


> Compra 2.000 barriles de Brent, la única buena inversión que tienes asegurada ahora mismo ::



Con lo que gasta el coche de mi padre lo veo :XX:


----------



## Barruno (19 Ene 2016)

BRK dijo:


> Compra 2.000 barriles de Brent, la única buena inversión que tienes asegurada ahora mismo ::



Y los metes en el trastero


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2016)

panqueque dijo:


> Invierte parte en buena formación.



Gracias, es una buena opción pero ya tengo una edad y un puesto de trabajo del que estoy satisfecho.
Buscaría un poco de rentabilidad y sobretodo seguridad.
No sé si una cuenta en un banco extranjero....


----------



## Galvani (19 Ene 2016)

Estoy igual y quitando fondos de inversión a largo plazo (al final ganas al cabo de 3 años algo) creo no hay nada fácil y que de un dinerillo interesante. Quizá ETF (Hay hilos)
Con seguridad las rentabilidades son pues eso...


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Estoy igual y quitando fondos de inversión a largo plazo (al final ganas al cabo de 3 años algo) creo no hay nada fácil y que de un dinerillo interesante. Quizá ETF (Hay hilos)
> Con seguridad las rentabilidades son pues eso...



Gracias. Y ante mi supina ignorancia en el tema que son los ETF ?


----------



## palodearia (19 Ene 2016)

A veces la mejor inversión es no invertir y tener liquidez. Lo mismo que a veces un depósito del 1% es lo mejor... cuando el IPC ha sido negativo.


----------



## Galvani (19 Ene 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias. Y ante mi supina ignorancia en el tema que son los ETF ?



Fondos cotizados - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Hay hilos aquí donde lo explican.


----------



## currito (19 Ene 2016)

Mételos en COINC


----------



## jamesito (20 Ene 2016)

Puedes hacer mil cosas...
Yo cogeria 30k para invertir en diferente espacio temporal y regional, y 20k para guardarlos.

Pensando en el largo plazo de no necesitar esos 30k nunca más.
Metes 2000 euros en Enero a un par de fondos o tres, en febrero otros 2000, en marzo otros 2000...
Dentro de 15 meses ya lo tendrás todo invertido en diferentes épocas. Si 15 meses te parece poco puedes hacer en más tiempo o menos....
Busca en el foro de rankia, de fondos de inversiones...
Alli encontraras fondos de renta fija, renta variable y mixtos...
Fondos que invierten en America, fondos europeos, asiaticos, globales...


----------



## racional (20 Ene 2016)

Hay que diversificar, dividelo en 50 partes de 1000€ cada una, e invierte cada 1000€ en una cosa distinta.

25% productos financieros
25% productos reales
25% cash
25% en disfrutarlo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2016)

farla y chortingsss....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Ene 2016)

Nada. y menos sin ningun tipo de experiencia.

busca el deposito que mas te den , y dejate de quebraderos de cabeza.

todo lo que hagas que no sea un deposito, vas a palmar pasta.


----------



## pompeya (20 Ene 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias, es una buena opción pero ya tengo una edad y un puesto de trabajo del que estoy satisfecho.
> Buscaría un poco de rentabilidad y sobretodo seguridad.
> No sé si una cuenta en un banco extranjero....



Entonces, gastatelo con una chica guapa. En una noche si es posible... O con dos.


----------



## K... (20 Ene 2016)

Las respuestas a esa pregunta son infinitas. 

Explica q tipo de inversor eres y cual es el plazo de la inversión y te podremos aconsejar mejor.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> farla y chortingsss....



Eso es lo que me aconseja mi padre )

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 17:55 ----------




K... dijo:


> Las respuestas a esa pregunta son infinitas.
> 
> Explica q tipo de inversor eres y cual es el plazo de la inversión y te podremos aconsejar mejor.



Como inversor un cero patatero con una mala experiencia en fondos de inversion del Sabadell hace unos 15 años.

El plazo de inversión no lo contemplo. 
EStoy pensando en meter una parte en un banco francés que se llama CIC, ya que soy de Barcelona, para matar dos pajaros de un tiro: gobierno de PSOE-Podemos o separación de Cataluña.


----------



## Señor_de_Cuenca (20 Ene 2016)

Para la entrada de un piso, que el ladrillo nunca baja. Si te cansas siempre lo puedes vender y sacarle más dinero.

De nada, guapísima.


----------



## K... (20 Ene 2016)

Supongo q un depósito bancario es tu mejor opción.


----------



## delmua (20 Ene 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias, es una buena opción pero ya tengo una edad y un puesto de trabajo del que estoy satisfecho.
> Buscaría un poco de rentabilidad y sobretodo seguridad.
> No sé si una cuenta en un banco extranjero....



Yo creo que lo mejor a día de hoy es que permanezcas liquido


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Ene 2016)

CASH IS THE KING

"Stay with cash my friend" B.L.


----------



## Cormac (20 Ene 2016)

Va a haber una gran oportunidad en la bolsa, cuando llegue el suelo, pero también te digo que hay que tenerlos cuadrados para meter toda la pasta.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Ene 2016)

K... dijo:


> Supongo q un depósito bancario es tu mejor opción.



Eso es posiblemente lo que haga.
Otra cosa es que sea un banco nacional....

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 22:25 ----------




Señor_de_Cuenca dijo:


> Para la entrada de un piso, que el ladrillo nunca baja. Si te cansas siempre lo puedes vender y sacarle más dinero.
> 
> De nada, guapísima.



En el ladrillo los precios que se piden creo que siguen estando desproporcionadois con el auténtico valor.
Creo que todavía bajarán más viendo el horizonte que nos espera.

Gracias por lo de guapísima, es que hoy me he afeitado :XX:


----------



## satu (21 Ene 2016)

Seguir ahorrando hasta tener el doble por lo menos


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Ene 2016)

satu dijo:


> Seguir ahorrando hasta tener el doble por lo menos



ok, y luego qué ?


----------



## GTorres (21 Ene 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ok, y luego qué ?



Luego seguir ahorrando hasta tener el triple. Pero además, ahorrando y guardando en casa la pasta, por si acaso. Sí, en casa. 

No metería ni un € en bolsa a corto plazo. Está el casino revuelto y ya sabes.. la casa nunca pierde.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Ene 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Eso es posiblemente lo que haga.
> Otra cosa es que sea un banco nacional....
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 22:25 ----------
> ...



Lo de pillar ironias mal , no?


----------



## dac1 (21 Ene 2016)

Yo de ti los sacaria de España ya sabes aqui se lia parda cualquier dia


----------



## Aspie (21 Ene 2016)

Afina, Fórum Filatélico, Gescartera,........


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Ene 2016)

Ya voy pillando la idea, lo mejor es nadar y guardar la ropa, y darse un caprichito de vez en cuando


----------



## Pepinho (21 Ene 2016)

Invierte en bolsa , hombre de dios¡. Está baja y doblarás, si no necesitas la guita.


----------



## satu (22 Ene 2016)

Compra cosas fisicamente y vendelas mas caras


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Ene 2016)

satu dijo:


> Compra cosas fisicamente y vendelas mas caras



Como hace El Corte Inglés


----------



## Beborn (23 Ene 2016)

En España no lo recomiendo porque la liquidez es muy baja y te cosen a comisiones extrañas (estuve mirándolo y es patético) pero en países más evolucionados tenemos la opción del P2P Lending (ojo con esto, puede ser Personal Lending o Business Lending, yo prefiero Personal).

Puedes sacarle rentabilidades del 3.5% al 6.5% dependiendo del plazo (de 1 mes a 5 años).

Como ejemplo, yo en una parte de mi dinero que destino a P2P le estoy sacando una media del 5% de interés anualizado.

Hay un riesgo que en mi opinión (y depende de las diferentes plataformas) es calculado y bastante asumible. Menor que en bolsa ahora mismo. Y la liquidez salvo un "bank run" es muy alta, en caso de necesitar el dinero.


----------



## pompeya (17 Feb 2016)

Señor_de_Cuenca dijo:


> Para la entrada de un piso, que el ladrillo nunca baja. Si te cansas siempre lo puedes vender y sacarle más dinero.
> 
> De nada, guapísima.



Túo dices de coña, pero la de veces que habré oído eso yo de verdad.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Feb 2016)

Otra opción es el Depósito Facto a 5 años. Da el 2,65% a 5 años, el 2% a 3 años y el 1,5% a 12 meses. Paga intereses trimestralmente.
Pero:
-Es un banco italiano garantizado por el FGD italiano
-No permite cancelación anticipada (no puedes retirar la pasta antes del plazo contratado)
Yo he empezado a probarlo con 10 mil euritos (cantidad mínima exigida) a 12 meses, a ver qué tal. Tal como está la banca italiana, no me he atrevido a más.


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Otra opción es el Depósito Facto a 5 años. Da el 2,65% a 5 años, el 2% a 3 años y el 1,5% a 12 meses. Paga intereses trimestralmente.
> Pero:
> -Es un banco italiano garantizado por el FGD italiano
> -No permite cancelación anticipada (no puedes retirar la pasta antes del plazo contratado)
> Yo he empezado a probarlo con 10 mil euritos (cantidad mínima exigida) a 12 meses, a ver qué tal. Tal como está la banca italiana, no me he atrevido a más.



Al final me decidí por CIC Iberbanco, 1,40 a cinco años. Lo tengo más o menos cerca


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Feb 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Al final me decidí por CIC Iberbanco, 1,40 a cinco años. Lo tengo más o menos cerca



Yo he abierto cuenta en CiC, estoy esperando que me envíen los códigos de acceso.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (17 Feb 2016)

Yo también voy a meter una parte de mis ahorros en facto, ya tengo un 50% en bolsa y la sigo viendo muy sobrevalorada así que no voy a meter más al menos a corto o medio plazo, y un 2% TAE está muy bien. Otra parte la mantendré en COINC por tener líquido en caso de que haya un crash bursatil para poder salir de pesca.


----------



## Ender2008 (18 Feb 2016)

Invierte en oro y plata. La guardas y te olvidas. A trabajar y a por más pasta... o


----------



## satu (19 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Otra opción es el Depósito Facto a 5 años. Da el 2,65% a 5 años, el 2% a 3 años y el 1,5% a 12 meses. Paga intereses trimestralmente.
> Pero:
> -Es un banco italiano garantizado por el FGD italiano
> -No permite cancelación anticipada (no puedes retirar la pasta antes del plazo contratado)
> Yo he empezado a probarlo con 10 mil euritos (cantidad mínima exigida) a 12 meses, a ver qué tal. Tal como está la banca italiana, no me he atrevido a más.



Pues no es mucha cosa para tener retenido el dinero 5 años 

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 06:49 ----------

[/COLOR]


Beborn dijo:


> En España no lo recomiendo porque la liquidez es muy baja y te cosen a comisiones extrañas (estuve mirándolo y es patético) pero en países más evolucionados tenemos la opción del P2P Lending (ojo con esto, puede ser Personal Lending o Business Lending, yo prefiero Personal).
> 
> Puedes sacarle rentabilidades del 3.5% al 6.5% dependiendo del plazo (de 1 mes a 5 años).
> 
> ...



Has visto el hilo de comunitae? o no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2016)

satu dijo:


> Pues no es mucha cosa para tener retenido el dinero 5 años



Cierto, no es gran cosa, pero a día de hoy, junto con los bancos malteses, es lo máximo que puedes encontrar dentro de la eurozona.
Si quieres sacar más, no tienes más alternativa que asumir riesgos mucho mayores y entrar en bolsa, donde puedes pillar acciones de empresas americanas con un 3-4% de rentabilidad (los REITs dan un 6-8%) o españolas con una rentabilidad de entre el 4 y el 7%. Eso sí, tienes que tener nervios de acero y asumir el riesgo de perder dinero.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Feb 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Hola, no tengo mucha idea de productos financieros e inversiones, pero por motivos familiares dispondré en breve de 50.000 euros.
> Qué me podríais aconsejar con esa cantidad ? No sé si bolsa, cuentas en bancos extranjeros, oro, etc...
> La verdad es que mi perfil es de más bien cagao, ya tuve unas inversiones que salieron mal hace unos 15 años, así que no quiero rentabilidades del 50%
> Gracias de antemano



Gástalo en lo que tú quieras, caprichos, viajes... o invierte en vivienda (que ya está subiendo de precio), en suelo (que también), o en renta variable.

Porque en cuanto vengan los podemitas, puedes ir diciendo adiós a todo ese dinero si está así, en _liquido _en una cuenta bancaria...


----------



## Rendal (19 Feb 2016)

guárdalo en el patio debajo del manzano y no lo toques

esto no es nada comparado con lo que nos espera

envidia le tendremos al que cobre 600 euros


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Feb 2016)

Compra una o dos plazas de aparcamiento en lugar céntrico de barcelona, tendrás una rentabilidad del 5%. Y a diferencia de un piso no tiene desgaste ni mantenimiento.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2016)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Compra una o dos plazas de aparcamiento en lugar céntrico de barcelona, tendrás una rentabilidad del 5%. Y a diferencia de un piso no tiene desgaste ni mantenimiento.



Yo en su día pensé lo mismo y estuve haciendo números, pero resulta que el alquiler de plazas de aparcamiento paga IVA, por lo que estás obligado a hacer liquidaciones trimestrales a Hacienda, cobrar el 21% a los inquilinos, ingresarlo en Hacienda y hacer otra liquidación a fin de año. Un follón de papeleo que, si lo encargas a un gestor, se te lleva gran parte del beneficio.
Y el 5% es contando que las tengas siempre alquiladas, porque cuando no sea así, seguirás pagando IBI, derramas, gastos de escalera, etc. Hay que afinar mucho el lápiz antes de invertir en aparcamientos.


----------



## CAESAR II (19 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo en su día pensé lo mismo y estuve haciendo números, pero resulta que el alquiler de plazas de aparcamiento paga IVA, por lo que estás obligado a hacer liquidaciones trimestrales a Hacienda, cobrar el 21% a los inquilinos, ingresarlo en Hacienda y hacer otra liquidación a fin de año. Un follón de papeleo que, si lo encargas a un gestor, se te lleva gran parte del beneficio.
> Y el 5% es contando que las tengas siempre alquiladas, porque cuando no sea así, seguirás pagando IBI, derramas, gastos de escalera, etc. Hay que afinar mucho el lápiz antes de invertir en aparcamientos.



Alquilar putos parking no es como alquilar un piso, si no te pagan no hay que desahuciarlos y el proceso para que se larguen es muy sencillo. Lo mejor alquilarlos y cobrarlos en B.


----------



## reekoner (19 Feb 2016)

año sabatico, sin lugar a dudas


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Feb 2016)

reekoner dijo:


> año sabatico, sin lugar a dudas



Viendo lo que nos espera en el gobierno si gana Podemos, no estoy muy seguro que sea la mejor opción


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2016)

CAESAR II dijo:


> Alquilar putos parking no es como alquilar un piso, si no te pagan no hay que desahuciarlos y el proceso para que se larguen es muy sencillo. Lo mejor alquilarlos y cobrarlos en B.



Cuando se estudia seriamente una inversión, los cálculos se hacen cumpliendo la legalidad, ni se plantea la opción de defraudar a Hacienda.
Cobrar en B puede que lo haga más cómodo y rentable, pero a mí me gusta dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo en su día pensé lo mismo y estuve haciendo números, pero resulta que el alquiler de plazas de aparcamiento paga IVA, por lo que estás obligado a hacer liquidaciones trimestrales a Hacienda, cobrar el 21% a los inquilinos, ingresarlo en Hacienda y hacer otra liquidación a fin de año. Un follón de papeleo que, si lo encargas a un gestor, se te lleva gran parte del beneficio.
> Y el 5% es contando que las tengas siempre alquiladas, porque cuando no sea así, seguirás pagando IBI, derramas, gastos de escalera, etc. Hay que afinar mucho el lápiz antes de invertir en aparcamientos.



En ningún caso pasaba por mi imaginacion semejante embrollo, se alquilan en B dinero en mano y se acabo. Ni iva, ni gestor ni nada de eso, no hace ninguna falta. Otra cosa es que tuvieras un garaje entero , pero son solo dos plazas de aparcamiento, ingresos máximos doscientos euros al mes.


----------



## dabuti (19 Feb 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Hola, no tengo mucha idea de productos financieros e inversiones, pero por motivos familiares dispondré en breve de 50.000 euros.
> Qué me podríais aconsejar con esa cantidad ? No sé si bolsa, cuentas en bancos extranjeros, oro, etc...
> La verdad es que mi perfil es de más bien cagao, ya tuve unas inversiones que salieron mal hace unos 15 años, así que no quiero rentabilidades del 50%
> Gracias de antemano



Putas, farlopa y que te quien lo bailao................


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2016)

dabuti dijo:


> Putas, farlopa y que te quien lo bailao................



...y cuando te quedes sin un puto duro, te haces podemita y pides una paguita.


----------



## dragunov (20 Feb 2016)

compra 5 monster boxes llenas de filarmonicas de viena de 1 oz. Agradécemelo antes de 2020


----------



## satu (20 Feb 2016)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Compra una o dos plazas de aparcamiento en lugar céntrico de barcelona, tendrás una rentabilidad del 5%. Y a diferencia de un piso no tiene desgaste ni mantenimiento.



50.000€ por 3 rayas en el suelo, bien jugao :Aplauso:


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (20 Feb 2016)

Dárselos a uno que yo conozco que le apodan " *Vicioman* ". Entre casinos, putas, farlopa, bingos y tragaperras, ya te digo yo lo que iban a durar esos 50.000 mortadelos. 



Pd: Y luego el tío dice tan cojonudo, que como no fuma ni le gusta el alcohol, pues que no es un vicioso


----------



## Cormac (20 Feb 2016)

Las plazas de garaje no las veo, en época de vacas flacas, lo primero que hace la gente es sacar el coche del garaje, como es logico por otra parte.


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Mar 2016)

Al final el banco CIC Iberbanco a fondo fijo, lo que sea con tal de salvar los leuros de la apocalipsis podemoseparata que se avecina


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Mar 2016)

> Qué hacer a dia de hoy con 50.000 Euros ?



Traer más refugiados


----------



## Burbunvencido (26 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Otra opción es el Depósito Facto a 5 años. Da el 2,65% a 5 años, el 2% a 3 años y el 1,5% a 12 meses. Paga intereses trimestralmente.
> Pero:
> -Es un banco italiano garantizado por el FGD italiano
> -No permite cancelación anticipada (no puedes retirar la pasta antes del plazo contratado)
> Yo he empezado a probarlo con 10 mil euritos (cantidad mínima exigida) a 12 meses, a ver qué tal. Tal como está la banca italiana, no me he atrevido a más.



Se palpa en el ambiente un clamor popular para que coloquen tu nick en el diccionario de la RAE, en las proximidades del vocablo 'congruencia':

sí, bueno, y tal, yo te recomiendo que metas esa pasta en el depósito XXXX de tal banco italiano. Está garantizado por el FGD así que es seguro pero estando la banca italiana como está es un puto riesgo de cojones. Vamos que puedes invertir tranquilo ahí porque la cosa está muy fea. No te preocupes que tu dinero no lo pierdes nunca pero te lo van a quitar a lo mejor. 

Misma congruencia que un híbrido de Pablemos y Kichi 'er killo escaqueaíllo'


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Se palpa en el ambiente un clamor popular para que coloquen tu nick en el diccionario de la RAE, en las proximidades del vocablo 'congruencia':
> 
> sí, bueno, y tal, yo te recomiendo que metas esa pasta en el depósito XXXX de tal banco italiano. Está garantizado por el FGD así que es seguro pero estando la banca italiana como está es un puto riesgo de cojones. Vamos que puedes invertir tranquilo ahí porque la cosa está muy fea. No te preocupes que tu dinero no lo pierdes nunca pero te lo van a quitar a lo mejor.
> 
> Misma congruencia que un híbrido de Pablemos y Kichi 'er killo escaqueaíllo'



Lo de la comprensión lectora lo llevas regular ::
Yo no he recomendado nada, sólo he dicho que existe ese depósito y que da buena rentabilidad, pero que esa rentabilidad también entraña sus riesgos.
No sé qué le ves de incongruente, es sólo una opinión personal. Incluso he dicho que sólo me he atrevido a meter 10.000 €, y a un año. He puesto una cantidad muy superior en CiC Iberbanco, y lo único que me frena de contratar un nuevo depósito en otro banco francés es que no tengo ganas de tener que hacer el modelo 720.
Si lo que quieres es que alguien te diga "no lo dudes, pon tu dinero aquí" sin explicarte los pros y contras de lo que contratas, ves a tu oficina bancaria y pregúntale al director. Total, si luego pierdes dinero, siempre podrás montar una plataforma de afectados.


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Mar 2016)

Vamos a ver, teneis una mentalidad de fracasado.

Lo que hay que hacer es encontrar la manera de transformar esos 50.000 en 500.000. Montar una empresa o invertir en algo que no sea una mierda que te da un 1%.


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Mar 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, teneis una mentalidad de fracasado.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es encontrar la manera de transformar esos 50.000 en 500.000. Montar una empresa o invertir en algo que no sea una mierda que te da un 1%.



Cuando te ha costado lo tuyo ahorrar ese dinero y tienes una familia, yo soy de los que prefiero ese 1%

pero además te digo que si saco ese dinero de España es por los mierdas de los políticos que tenemos y a los que les siguen esa masa aborregada de telecinqueros y tevetreseros...


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, teneis una mentalidad de fracasado.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es encontrar la manera de transformar esos 50.000 en 500.000. Montar una empresa o invertir en algo que no sea una mierda que te da un 1%.



El 90% de los nuevos negocios fracasa, especialmente si "sólo" tienes 50.000 € para aguantar los palos iniciales. Y como bien dice el amigo Jake, si te ha costado sangre, sudor y lágrimas ahorrarlos y tienes una familia detrás, pues te conformas con tenerlos de reserva y que nadie te los "expropie". Luego está la cuestión de encontrar una buena idea de negocio (aparte de un bar o una tienda, que es lo clásico) y saber del tema, porque si vas de pardillo tienes el fracaso asegurado. Para ser empresario hace falta algo más que un capital.
La opción tradicional, si no puedes, no sabes o no te atreves a montar un negocio, es participar en empresas que están funcionando desde hace años: estudias un poco de análisis fundamental y compras acciones de Iberdrola, McDonalds, Cocacola, Inditex, Abertis, AT&T... y si quieres mayor riesgo a cambio de la posibilidad de meter un pelotazo,pues pones *una parte* del dinero en algún chicharro con posibilidades de éxito.
El secreto es diversificar: depósitos, acciones (también diversificando), algún fondo, metales... pero si el panorama no está claro y los mercados te parecen sobrevalorados, pues te quedas con el dinero en el banco, que a veces, aunque sólo te dé un miserable 1%, es lo más rentable.


----------



## Chiruja (26 Mar 2016)

pompeya dijo:


> Túo dices de coña, pero la de veces que habré oído eso yo de verdad.




Y a día d hoy hay compradores que buscan piso para invertir en ladrillo el dinero que tenían en depósitos bancarios. Y que como ahora no obtienen rentabilidad alguna pues piensan que algo más sacarán alquilando el piso en el que invertirán sus ahorros.


----------



## dmdp78 (26 Mar 2016)

Pues la verdad es que te han dado muy buenos consejos reales y filosóficos,
La inversión en las plazas de garaje del centro de Madrid ó Barcelona la encuentro acertada, no deja de ser un activo, te da rendimiento y es de lo poquito que ningún Búlgaro ó AlvanoKosovar te puede robar.
Si inviertes en Bolsa y memeces y futuros tienes un 80% de posibilidades de perder dinero, y si pierdes dinero te aseguro que no será un 5%…..

Pues si has invertido en Banca Italiana…..tienes que tener mucho cuidado, ya sabes que hace un par de días se han fusionado un par de Bancos….Hay rumores,,,, de que la banca esta allí pero que muy malita, posiblemente sigan los pasos de España en blanquear perdón en fusionar entidades , somos países muy similares…. y ya sabes que los Bancos muy grandes tienen alfombras muy grandes….


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Mar 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Al final el banco CIC Iberbanco a fondo fijo, lo que sea con tal de salvar los leuros de la apocalipsis podemoseparata que se avecina




Juas juas me parece a mí que no sabes mucho, ni de finanzas ni de la vida
:XX:

a ver si te dura un mes como mucho, porque lo que es tener visión....


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Al final el banco CIC Iberbanco a fondo fijo, lo que sea con tal de salvar los leuros de la apocalipsis podemoseparata que se avecina



Recuerda que si depositas más de 50.000 € (en uno o varios bancos extranjeros), tendrás que presentar en Hacienda el modelo 720, y que las sanciones por no hacerlo o hacerlo mal son de aúpa.
Yo también he abierto ese depósito, pero con algo menos de 50.000 para evitar el 720.


----------



## Barruno (26 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Recuerda que si depositas más de 50.000 € (en uno o varios bancos extranjeros), tendrás que presentar en Hacienda el modelo 720, y que las sanciones por no hacerlo o hacerlo mal son de aúpa.
> Yo también he abierto ese depósito, pero con algo menos de 50.000 para evitar el 720.



Mitad depositos mitad acciones (o fondos de inversion de bajo riesgo) y en vez de 50.000 el limite lo elevas al doble


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Mar 2016)

70% a un ETF referenciado a índices de distintas bolsas del mundo
30% a un ETF referenciado a bonos de buena calidad.

Utilizar el broker con menores comisiones posibles, que a largo plazo se nota.

No tocar en al menos 5 años.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Mar 2016)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> 70% a un ETF referenciado a índices de distintas bolsas del mundo
> 30% a un ETF referenciado a bonos de buena calidad.
> 
> Utilizar el broker con menores comisiones posibles, que a largo plazo se nota.
> ...



Pues no le veo el chiste 5 años sin tocar.
Si fuera un pastizal, vale, pero siendo un pellizquito tiene muchas otras opciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues no le veo el chiste 5 años sin tocar.
> Si fuera un pastizal, vale, pero siendo un pellizquito *tiene muchas otras opciones*.



¿Por ejemplo...?


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Por ejemplo...?



Enjoy.
Si fuera una cantidad considerable puedes montar esas películas, pero para esa miseria es ser un poco agonías.
Conozco gente que tiene 600.000€ en líquido inactivo sólo para imprevistos y similares...


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Enjoy.
> Si fuera una cantidad considerable puedes montar esas películas, pero para esa miseria es ser un poco agonías.
> Conozco gente que tiene 600.000€ en líquido inactivo sólo para imprevistos y similares...



Pues deben asumir unos riesgos de cojones, porque normalmente los grandes imprevistos los tenemos cubiertos por seguros.


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (26 Mar 2016)

panqueque dijo:


> Invierte parte en buena formación.



En coaching impartido por vendehumos que se creen que soltando 4 tecnicismos en inglés, cuela la puta mierda que venden. :XX: 

No muevas ni un solo euro hasta que no hayas encontrado una inversión acorde a tu perfil después de buscar información durante horas y horas. Que para algo internet es gratis y dispone de todo tipo de información. Durante el período de búsqueda, un despósito de estos mierducho que dan ahora los bancos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Pues deben asumir unos riesgos de cojones, porque normalmente los grandes imprevistos los tenemos cubiertos por seguros.



Llamalo caprichos, llamalo tener algo líquido....
Vamos los seguros como para fiarse....:rolleye:


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2016)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Llamalo caprichos, llamalo tener algo líquido....
> Vamos los seguros como para fiarse....:rolleye:



Cosas de ricos... 
A los pobres no nos queda otra que confiar en los seguros.


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (26 Mar 2016)

Ahora en serio, hay ETFs interesantes, pero el tema está en que muchos tienen unas comisiones de custodio altas y si no se contratan con un broken medio decente, las de apertura muchas veces son una puta sablada. 

Lo de las plazas de garaje no es mala idea, como han dicho en el hilo anteriormente , una cosa es tener un parking entero , pero quien tiene una únics plaza, en el 95% de los casos la alquila en B. Y sino pregúntale a los propios funcionarios que tienen que pagar por un garaje en centro de las ciudades que es donde suelen estar las oficinas estatales. A ver a cuantos les han hecho un contrato. En Barcelona, una céntrica anda por unos 20.000 pavos (mirando en milanuncios)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de garajes en Barcelona. Venta de venta de garajes de segunda mano en Barcelona. venta de garajes de ocasión a los mejores precios.

y se están alquilando por unos 90-100 al mes

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alquiler de garajes en Barcelona. Venta de alquiler de garajes de segunda mano en Barcelona. alquiler de garajes de ocasión a los mejores precios.

Son unos 1.000 euretes al año ( 5%) después de los gastos de comunidad e ibi. Y no tiene la liquidez inmediata del efectivo , pero me imagino que una plaza de garaje céntrica en una ciudad como Barna, se vende relativamente rápido en caso de necesitar el dinero. 

50.000€ hoy en día no son nada para montar un negocio, teniendo en cuenta todas las provisiones que hay que hacer. Y si tu perfil es conservador, olvídate de doblar ese dinero o multiplicarlo x 10 (como dice otro en el hilo) sin moverlos en plan kamikaze.


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Mar 2016)

comprate un 911 turbo 996, eso si, manual, Nacional y con todas las campañas pasadas. Estan sobre 50.000, en 10 años va a estar entre 80 y 100.000


----------



## karlillobilbaino (27 Mar 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> comprate un 911 turbo 996, eso si, manual, Nacional y con todas las campañas pasadas. Estan sobre 50.000, en 10 años va a estar entre 80 y 100.000



El mantenimiento de un coche deportivo es nulo, buena recomendacion a alguien con nulo conocimiento del marcado ni mecanica... ::

Estos hilos hay a puñados en burbuja pero lo que cada vez tengo mas claro es que cada euro ahorrado no esta seguro ni tiene segura una rentavilidad en ningun lado... malos tiempos para la hormiga...


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Mar 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> El mantenimiento de un coche deportivo es nulo, buena recomendacion a alguien con nulo conocimiento del marcado ni mecanica... ::
> 
> Estos hilos hay a puñados en burbuja pero lo que cada vez tengo mas claro es que cada euro ahorrado no esta seguro ni tiene segura una rentavilidad en ningun lado... malos tiempos para la hormiga...



Un coche si lo mueves poco, tiene el mantenimiento bastante contenido, menor que un inmueble, ademas de que es bastante mas satisfactorio a todos los niveles, si esta pidiendo consejos, yo aporto el mio.
La serie 996, además esta muy denostada a precios de mercado, pero el turbo es una joya en potencia, y con un nivel de revalorización muy interesante.
De todas maneras, no es la primera vez que recomiendo inversion en automovil y la respuesta es siempre la misma, la del publico medio que no sabe por donde van los tiros.
Me hubieras dicho lo mismo del 3.6??precio de mercado en 1994=120.000 euros, precio actual por encima de los 290.000...y el que se pone en venta, se vende en menos de 1 mes...a ver que activo te da esa garantia. 
Obviamente hay que saber donde se meten los cuartos, pero también hay mucha información al respecto.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (27 Mar 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Un coche si lo mueves poco, tiene el mantenimiento bastante contenido, menor que un inmueble, ademas de que es bastante mas satisfactorio a todos los niveles, si esta pidiendo consejos, yo aporto el mio.
> La serie 996, además esta muy denostada a precios de mercado, pero el turbo es una joya en potencia, y con un nivel de revalorización muy interesante.
> De todas maneras, no es la primera vez que recomiendo inversion en automovil y la respuesta es siempre la misma, la del publico medio que no sabe por donde van los tiros.
> Me hubieras dicho lo mismo del 3.6??precio de mercado en 1994=120.000 euros, precio actual por encima de los 290.000...y el que se pone en venta, se vende en menos de 1 mes...a ver que activo te da esa garantia.
> Obviamente hay que saber donde se meten los cuartos, pero también hay mucha información al respecto.



Y si fallas de modelo y baja de precio? y donde lo guardas? y el mantenimiento a quien se lo encargas? y sino te gustan los coches? como sabes que el coche que compras esta bien?

Entiendo tu postura y alguien a quien le guste el mundillo puede jugarsela... pero no la veo como una inversion segura en plan...

Un plazo fijo o un porche? voy a tirar una moneda al aire y lo que salga... no lo termino de ver... las inversionesde arte, automoviles, etc... para los muy expertos... sino no te metas...


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (28 Mar 2016)

Los fondos de inversion y los planes de pensiones.... NI TOCAR

Formacion + un buen Broker.

Ahora creo que hay materias primas que han tocado suelo. Yo con el petroleo he sacado jugosas rentabilidades. Ahora esta a 40 esperandome me hallo a ver que hacen los putos especuladores/controla mercados


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Mar 2016)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Juas juas me parece a mí que no sabes mucho, ni de finanzas ni de la vida
> :XX:
> 
> a ver si te dura un mes como mucho, porque lo que es tener visión....



Como le gusta a la gente de este pais criticar sin saber y dar lecciones a los otros sin conocerlos.

Arrieros somos....


----------



## Galvani (28 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> El 90% de los nuevos negocios fracasa, especialmente si "sólo" tienes 50.000 € para aguantar los palos iniciales. Y como bien dice el amigo Jake, si te ha costado sangre, sudor y lágrimas ahorrarlos y tienes una familia detrás, pues te conformas con tenerlos de reserva y que nadie te los "expropie". Luego está la cuestión de encontrar una buena idea de negocio (aparte de un bar o una tienda, que es lo clásico) y saber del tema, porque si vas de pardillo tienes el fracaso asegurado. Para ser empresario hace falta algo más que un capital.
> La opción tradicional, si no puedes, no sabes o no te atreves a montar un negocio, es participar en empresas que están funcionando desde hace años: estudias un poco de análisis fundamental y compras acciones de Iberdrola, McDonalds, Cocacola, Inditex, Abertis, AT&T... y si quieres mayor riesgo a cambio de la posibilidad de meter un pelotazo,pues pones *una parte* del dinero en algún chicharro con posibilidades de éxito.
> El secreto es diversificar: depósitos, acciones (también diversificando), algún fondo, metales... pero si el panorama no está claro y los mercados te parecen sobrevalorados, pues te quedas con el dinero en el banco, que a veces, aunque sólo te dé un miserable 1%, es lo más rentable.



¿Fundamental? ¿Por que fundamental y no técnico? ¿Qué libros hay sobre fundamental? Entiendo que esto es para largo plazo (tienes que aguantar vaivenes) en cuyo caso de esos 50000 no tendría que representar nada para ti unas pérdidas de 20000 euros o más en una mala racha.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Mar 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Fundamental? ¿Por que fundamental y no técnico? ¿Qué libros hay sobre fundamental? Entiendo que esto es para largo plazo (tienes que aguantar vaivenes) en cuyo caso de esos 50000 no tendría que representar nada para ti unas pérdidas de 20000 euros o más en una mala racha.



El análisis fundamental se usa para seleccionar buenas empresas, sólidas y estables, hay muchos libros sobre el tema, a mí me gustó uno muy básico que se llama "Cómo invertir en Bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero" de Gregorio Hernández. El análisis técnico también es importante porque sirve para afinar en los precios de compra e intentar pillar suelos. A mí me gusta la inversión a largo plazo y el fundamental, quizá porque hace años estudié contabilidad y análisis de balances. El técnico me estresa y, como no lo domino, prefiero consultar en foros y webs especializadas los análisis de las acciones que me interesan.
De todos modos, tal como está la economía actual y reconociéndome un perfil muy conservador, prefiero tener poca exposición a renta variable y ninguna a renta fija.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Mar 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Cosas de ricos...
> A los pobres no nos queda otra que confiar en los seguros.



Mala opción.
Cosa de pobres sin alternativa para dejar de serlo...

---------- Post added 30-mar-2016 at 16:40 ----------




aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Ahora en serio, hay ETFs interesantes, pero el tema está en que muchos tienen unas comisiones de custodio altas y si no se contratan con un broken medio decente, las de apertura muchas veces son una puta sablada.
> 
> Lo de las plazas de garaje no es mala idea, como han dicho en el hilo anteriormente , una cosa es tener un parking entero , pero quien tiene una únics plaza, en el 95% de los casos la alquila en B. Y sino pregúntale a los propios funcionarios que tienen que pagar por un garaje en centro de las ciudades que es donde suelen estar las oficinas estatales. A ver a cuantos les han hecho un contrato. En Barcelona, una céntrica anda por unos 20.000 pavos (mirando en milanuncios)
> 
> ...





No deja de ser churreteo.
Muy poco glamouroso.
En cualquier garaje comunitario proliferan cartelitos "Se alquila/Se vende..." en vías de ponerse amarillentos.
Si es en un sitio muy bueno de Barcelona, puede tener más sentido.
Pero:
Las plazas de garaje han perdido valor por un tubo. Lo que en 2003 costaba 40000€ -por decir algo, a una amiga mía en Sevilla el _promotó_ le ofrecía en 2006 una plaza (dos líneas en el suelo) por 96000€ y que se diera prisa- es lo que intentan colocar los vendedores de 2016 por 20000€ y ni flores.
El que te vaya a alquilar la plaza, si tiene que pagar todos los meses 100€, más gasolina y todo lo demás... comienza a barajarse otras alternativas, porque todo junto ya le sale por un pico.


----------



## dmdp78 (2 Abr 2016)

Hola, 
La inversión se suponía que tenia que ser seria, estable, sólida, conservadora sin ningún riesgo….no se me ocurre mejor inversión ahora mismo, ahora es fácil comprar 2 plazas de garaje en zona "Centrica" en Madrid/Barcelona a 25K€ > 100x2x12=2400€ Limpios/Año
Saludos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola,
> La inversión se suponía que tenia que ser seria, estable, sólida, conservadora sin ningún riesgo….no se me ocurre mejor inversión ahora mismo, ahora es fácil comprar 2 plazas de garaje en zona "Centrica" en Madrid/Barcelona a 25K€ > 100x2x12=2400€ Limpios/Año
> Saludos.



12500€ en una zona adecuada en esas ciudades me parece demasiado barato. En ciudades menos importantes sería incluso precio de banlieu.
Tendrás ibi y comunidad para los restos.
Las cosas en las que es fácil entrar es fácil salir. No esperes inquilinos muy estables y que tengas las plazas siempre alquiladas. Si las quieres alquilar a vecinos, ellos en muchos casos preferirán comprarla -no te digo que sea o no la opción más racional-. Si las quieres alquilar a gente de paso o que tienen el curro cerca, es un público inestable, si tu ya les cascas cien euros más otros costes que ellos tienen si o sí, se empezarán a plantear otras opciones. Y lo peor es que con la crisis, los grandes parking abiertos al público y con buena ubicacion no paran de lanzar tarifas-rata para que no se les queden vacíos.


----------



## 5005u (2 Abr 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola,
> La inversión se suponía que tenia que ser seria, estable, sólida, conservadora sin ningún riesgo….no se me ocurre mejor inversión ahora mismo, ahora es fácil comprar 2 plazas de garaje en zona "Centrica" en Madrid/Barcelona a 25K€ > 100x2x12=2400€ Limpios/Año
> Saludos.



Usted no tiene ni puta idea, le sacará la mitad a esas plazas de garaje.


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Abr 2016)

Una plaza de parquing es una opción bastante arriesgada, supongo que varía por ciudad, zona, accesibilidad, etc... y los duros a cuatro pesetas son difíciles de encontrar, como no se la compres a alguien o muy apurado o un viejo que se la quiera quitar de encima (y los viejos suelen pensar que tienen oro)


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Abr 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una plaza de parquing es una opción bastante arriesgada, supongo que varía por ciudad, zona, accesibilidad, etc... y los duros a cuatro pesetas son difíciles de encontrar, como no se la compres a alguien o muy apurado o un viejo que se la quiera quitar de encima (y los viejos suelen pensar que tienen oro)



Y además un parking no está conceptuado por el público como "una necesidad básica" que sí sería, por ejemplo, una vivienda.


----------



## satu (3 Abr 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Un coche si lo mueves poco, tiene el mantenimiento bastante contenido, menor que un inmueble, ademas de que es bastante mas satisfactorio a todos los niveles, si esta pidiendo consejos, yo aporto el mio.
> *La serie 996, además esta muy denostada a precios de mercado, pero el turbo es una joya en potencia, y con un nivel de revalorización muy interesante.*
> De todas maneras, no es la primera vez que recomiendo inversion en automovil y la respuesta es siempre la misma, la del publico medio que no sabe por donde van los tiros.
> Me hubieras dicho lo mismo del 3.6??precio de mercado en 1994=120.000 euros, precio actual por encima de los 290.000...y el que se pone en venta, se vende en menos de 1 mes...a ver que activo te da esa garantia.
> *Obviamente hay que saber donde se meten los cuartos*, pero también hay mucha información al respecto.



Inversor de barra de bar inside

El 996 es uno de los modelos de Porsche mas odiados, tanto por su estetica como por problemas mecanicos, fue el que se cargo la reputacion porsche y su fiabilidad.

Estuvieron fabricandolo 15 años con el "pequeño fallo" de que se rajaba el bloque motor por el rodamiento del eje intermedio. Busca por "IMS bearing"

Vale que en el GT y el Turbo no pasaba, pero tu crees que alguien va a comprar un coche con tan mala fama a precio de burbuja? 

Ya te digo yo que no, me gustan bastante los coches y suelo comprarlos teniendo en cuenta su valor de mercado en un futuro. 
Este seria de los ultimos que compraria como inversion rentable.


----------



## dmdp78 (3 Abr 2016)

@Sepultadaenguano, Son 50K€ de inversión a 25K€ la plaza de garaje tienes para comprar 2 plazas, la plaza de garaje en zona "Céntrica" dentro de la M-30 ( Evidentemente no situada en la calle Serrano )
100x2x12=2400€ Limpios/Año

@5005u, me parece que ladras mucho, ¿ Que inversión con más rendimiento, seria y conservadora propones tú con riesgo 0% y sin trabajar en todo el año y sin la preocupación de que un Bosnio-Kosovar te la robe ?

Y en cuanto al 996 ……. yo me quedo con su plaza de garaje 


Saludos


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Abr 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> @Sepultadaenguano, Son 50K€ de inversión a 25K€ la plaza de garaje tienes para comprar 2 plazas, la plaza de garaje en zona "Céntrica" dentro de la M-30 ( Evidentemente no situada en la calle Serrano )
> 100x2x12=2400€ Limpios/Año
> 
> @5005u, me parece que ladras mucho, ¿ Que inversión con más rendimiento, seria y conservadora propones tú con riesgo 0% y sin trabajar en todo el año y sin la preocupación de que un Bosnio-Kosovar te la robe ?
> ...



Dentro de la M30 es un concepto muy amplio.
No es lo mismo estar frente a una oficina de Hacienda que rodeado de parques o colegios, o de pisos donde todo el mundo tiene 65 años o más.
Dos calles más p´arriba o más p´abajo son un mundo si el core business es la ubicación sin que el producto tenga de por sí ningún otro valor añadido.


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Abr 2016)

satu dijo:


> Inversor de barra de bar inside
> 
> El 996 es uno de los modelos de Porsche mas odiados, tanto por su estetica como por problemas mecanicos, fue el que se cargo la reputacion porsche y su fiabilidad.
> 
> ...



En 10 años va a estar en 100.000 euros.


----------



## dmdp78 (4 Abr 2016)

Hola,
@Sepultadaenguano, evidentemente hay que ser medianamente listo, hay que buscar y comparar mucho y siempre, siempre ver lo que se compra.

@Jeenyus, yo creo que tendrás que esperar 20 años, y aún así no lo veo, Porsche ya no es ninguna exclusividad, fabrica como cualquier empresa a miles y miles y miles,
Si eres un experto y un apasionado de los coches es posible que pienses que es un buen coche y que se va a revalorizar de cara al futuro, pero yo creo que con que mantenga un cierto valor es mas que suficiente.
*¡ No se me ocurre inversión con mas riesgo ni a posta ! *
¡ Sabes cuantos coches nuevos van a salir al mercado en 20 años ! ¡ Y todos mas modernos y mejores que el tuyo !
¿ Cuanto dinero te vas a gastar en seguros y mantenimiento a precios de superdeportivo en 20 años ? 
Y lo que debes de saber es que cualquier Albano-Kosovar en 200 Km a la redonda sabrá que tú guardas un Porsche en el garaje de tu casa. No se me ocurre mejor cosa que robar.


----------



## brent (4 Abr 2016)

Depende del riesgo con el que quieras invertir. Puedes montar un pequeño negocio, ser socio accionista, invertir en empresas punteras etc...


----------



## malagueño31 (4 Abr 2016)

Yo con 50000 invertiría teniendo en cuenta el trinomio rentabilidad-riesgo-liquidez. En función del perfil de riesgo que tengas y de los conocimientos que manejes, puedes tener varias opciones.

Buscarte un buen fondo de inversión que invierta en valor ( investiga cuáles han tenido mejor rentabilidad y en qué productos invierten)
Invertir tu mismo en la bolsa ( previamente fórmate si no perderás el dinero)
Montarte tu propio negocio si eres emprendedor.

Renta fija no te la menciono porque ahora mismo es como si tuvieras el dinero debajo del colchón, no te va a rendir nada.


----------



## racional (4 Abr 2016)

Guardalo en liquido, cualquier otra cosa que hagas meteras la pata, todo esta bajando.


----------



## tastas (12 Abr 2016)

Mete 10k en Bitcoin y el resto te lo puedes gastar en lo que te dé la gana.


----------



## Señor Calopez (12 Abr 2016)

brent dijo:


> Puedes montar un pequeño negocio, ser socio accionista, invertir en empresas *puteras* etc...




Fixed. 

Esa es la única inversión en este país... bares y empresas puteras.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Abr 2016)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Fixed.
> 
> Esa es la única inversión en este país... bares y empresas puteras.



ja ja ja a estos la crisis les pasa de putillas....


----------



## gurrumino (9 Feb 2017)

promo_lendix dijo:


> Lendix es la plataforma líder en Francia y en menos de dos años ha publicado +180 operaciones por +60 millones de euros con un interés medio de 6,35% y sólo un préstamo con retraso. Muy buena cifras!
> 
> Lendix está autorizada por la CNMV y trabaja con Lemonway, por lo que tu dinero está seguro. No cobra ninguna comisión al inversor de ningún tipo (ni por tarjeta de crédito) y sus directivos invierten en "todos" los préstamos que la plataforma publica, por lo que están comprometidos con los préstamos que escogen. Puedes invertir a partir de 20 € en adelante en cada préstamo.
> 
> ...



:::::: + varios caracteres jojojoj.


----------



## jepicat (9 Feb 2017)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Al final me decidí por CIC Iberbanco, 1,40 a cinco años. Lo tengo más o menos cerca



Ostras 1,40 por 5 años...... Poco me parece.
He mirado el banco y no dan info en la www de los tipos de interes.
A un añoaximo a dos todavia me lo pensaba pero a mas tiempo....... : 

Enviat des del meu LG-H815 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Talt345 (10 Feb 2017)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Gracias, es una buena opción pero ya tengo una edad y un puesto de trabajo del que estoy satisfecho.
> Buscaría un poco de rentabilidad y sobretodo seguridad.
> No sé si una cuenta en un banco extranjero....



Invierte en educación financiera comprando buenos libros aprovecharás mucho mejor tus inversiones además de saber hacerlas con claridad, esta bien que te aconseje sobre un tipo de inversión pero para tener altas probabilidades de éxito es necesario conocer como funciona.


----------



## SunZu (10 Feb 2017)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Enjoy.
> Si fuera una cantidad considerable puedes montar esas películas, pero para esa miseria es ser un poco agonías.
> Conozco gente que tiene 600.000€ en líquido inactivo sólo para imprevistos y similares...



Eso es ser previsor.
y al alcance de pocos, por dinero y por cabeza.

Yo apuesto por algo seguro. La opción de la plaza céntrica no es mala, pero no me gustan los valores inmobiliarios.


----------



## vpsn (10 Feb 2017)

SunZu dijo:


> Eso es ser previsor.
> y al alcance de pocos, por dinero y por cabeza.
> 
> Yo apuesto por algo seguro. La opción de la plaza céntrica no es mala, pero no me gustan los valores inmobiliarios.



Va hombre va, a no ser que te toque una herencia a ver quien puede llegar a tener 600.000 sin tomar riesgos.

Al OP, si quieres multiplicar ese dinero tendras que tomar riesgos, no hay otra. Los huevos nunca en la misma cesta, y nunca el dinero que puedas necesitar en menos de 5 anyos.

Saludos


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (10 Feb 2017)

La cosa esta muy malita. Hasta con el oro y la plata se pierde.


----------



## España Forever (10 Feb 2017)

La única inversión que te garantiza aprovechar todo el capital es la inversión en alcohol y putas.

Las otras demás inversiones dependen de que no haya el trilero de turno para sacarte el dinero y de la suerte y el oportunismo del inversor.


----------



## Titomadrid (10 Feb 2017)

Comprar Syngentas en el mercado americano. Vas a ganar por partida doble, porque las compras a 86 y los chinos te las recompran a 93 y porque se va a revalorizar el dolar contra el euro.

Yo tengo 27.000 invertidos, más de 28.000 ya y me planteo meter más

Un saludo.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Feb 2017)

ertalegas dijo:


> Guardalo para la jubilación. Es una buena cantidad para tenerla como patrimonio liquido y disponible en cualquier momento, la seguridad de tener 50.000 euros disponibles en cualquier momento da mucho poder y seguridad. No es necesario a día de hoy contratar un depósito ya que dan 0% interes una cuenta corriente y listo. No es necesario invertirlos, otra cosa es que no tuvieses piso pagado en propiedad que te recomendaria comprar algo a dia de hoy. Si tienes piso pagado y 50.000 euros estás bien situado. No inviertas y manten lo que tienes.



Me gusta tu manera de pensar


----------



## Galvani (11 Feb 2017)

ertalegas dijo:


> Guardalo para la jubilación. Es una buena cantidad para tenerla como patrimonio liquido y disponible en cualquier momento, la seguridad de tener 50.000 euros disponibles en cualquier momento da mucho poder y seguridad. No es necesario a día de hoy contratar un depósito ya que dan 0% interes una cuenta corriente y listo. No es necesario invertirlos, otra cosa es que no tuvieses piso pagado en propiedad que te recomendaria comprar algo a dia de hoy. Si tienes piso pagado y 50.000 euros estás bien situado. No inviertas y manten lo que tienes.



Es que tener una pasta ahí parada... Aunque es mejor que malgastarlos en un piso guarro. Lo de invertir en educación financiera... Lo me hice con libros de análisis técnico etc. y ahí están. A operar en bolsa sólo se aprende con práctica y supone perder una pasta que cuesta un huevo ganarla. 

Lo más seguro que puede ser el largo plazo es para tener mucha pasta y aguantar los vaivenes y obtener un buen retorno. Para 50 o 100k que tienes como colchón puede pasarte que pierdas mucho más de lo que ganes.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Feb 2017)

Con la represión financiera actual, la burbuja de bonos y la inflación asomando la patita, ya se pierde incluso estando en liquidez. Yo estoy diversificando: algo de IBEX, acciones y ETFs "dividenderos" USA, fondos indexados de Amundi (los más baratos junto con los de Vanguard) de RV de Japón, Asia Pacífico, Europa y Europa Zona Euro y fondos de gestión activa mixtos y con RV global y europea. Vamos, un poco de todo.


----------



## Fapoto (12 Feb 2017)

mierda, me colé de hilo.

Yo de momento mantenerlo en el,banco hasta que venga la,crisis de verdad en un par de años


----------



## vicenteg (12 Feb 2017)

Buenas, a día de hoy los depósitos son una guarrada y los bancos se están beneficiando mucho de ello. De los mejores depósitos está wizink, pero a menos que no quieras ningún riesgo no te recomendaría nada dejar el dinero ahí a día de hoy. La alternativa que te queda si quieres sacar un rendimiento es la bolsa o bien invertir en bienes que se puedan revalorizar. 

Como bienes yo buscaría la entrada para un pequeño piso con seguridad de que se pueda alquilar.

Actualmente te puedes beneficiar bastante de la bolsa, pero hay que tener conocimiento. Entiendo que no lo tienes, por eso te recomendaría por ejemplo la gestión activa de r4, se trata que les dejas a ellos el dinero y te lo invierten en fondos según tu perfil. Te merecería la pena si fueses un perfil tolerante, es decir, dispuesto a la posibilidad de pérdidas, ya que el perfil conservador volvemos a la misma guarrada que dan los depósitos.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Galvani (12 Feb 2017)

vicenteg dijo:


> Buenas, a día de hoy los depósitos son una guarrada y los bancos se están beneficiando mucho de ello. De los mejores depósitos está wizink, pero a menos que no quieras ningún riesgo no te recomendaría nada dejar el dinero ahí a día de hoy. La alternativa que te queda si quieres sacar un rendimiento es la bolsa o bien invertir en bienes que se puedan revalorizar.
> 
> Como bienes yo buscaría la *entrada para un pequeño piso con seguridad de que se pueda alquilar.
> *
> ...



Lo de siempre vamos. Pisitos. ¿Que te maneje el dinero una gestora? Para eso le recomiendas Bestinver; eso sí, olvídate del dinero en 5 años mínimo y asume caídas del 30% o más que a saber cuando se recuperan. Un ahorrador con 50 o 100k disponibles no puede asumir eso. Se queda para tipos estilo Warren, que puede esperar 20 años a que se recupere. Eso sí es dinero sobrante.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Feb 2017)

vicenteg dijo:


> Buenas, a día de hoy los depósitos son una guarrada y los bancos se están beneficiando mucho de ello. De los mejores depósitos está wizink, pero a menos que no quieras ningún riesgo no te recomendaría nada dejar el dinero ahí a día de hoy. La alternativa que te queda si quieres sacar un rendimiento es la bolsa o bien invertir en bienes que se puedan revalorizar.
> 
> Como bienes yo buscaría la entrada para un pequeño piso con seguridad de que se pueda alquilar.
> 
> ...



¿Qué tal funciona lo de Renta4? ¿Es caro?


----------



## Chiruja (22 Mar 2017)

Cuando no se sabe qué hacer o no se está seguro de dónde y cómo invertir, entonces mejor no hacer nada. Y esperar.


----------



## traderx (22 Mar 2017)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Hola, no tengo mucha idea de productos financieros e inversiones, pero por motivos familiares dispondré en breve de 50.000 euros.
> Qué me podríais aconsejar con esa cantidad ? No sé si bolsa, cuentas en bancos extranjeros, oro, etc...
> La verdad es que mi perfil es de más bien cagao, ya tuve unas inversiones que salieron mal hace unos 15 años, así que no quiero rentabilidades del 50%
> Gracias de antemano



monedas de oro y lingotes de plata


----------



## mmm (22 Mar 2017)

Todo al POP

I. Aldecoa dixit


----------



## gurrumino (25 Mar 2017)

Pilla un par de kilillos de platita al menos, igual te llevas una alegría proximamente y la inversión no te va a arruinar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Mar 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> *Yo en su día pensé lo mismo y estuve haciendo números, pero resulta que el alquiler de plazas de aparcamiento paga IVA, por lo que estás obligado a hacer liquidaciones trimestrales a Hacienda, cobrar el 21% a los inquilinos, ingresarlo en Hacienda y hacer otra liquidación a fin de año. Un follón de papeleo que, si lo encargas a un gestor, se te lleva gran parte del beneficio.*
> Y el 5% es contando que las tengas siempre alquiladas, porque cuando no sea así, seguirás pagando IBI, derramas, gastos de escalera, etc. Hay que afinar mucho el lápiz antes de invertir en aparcamientos.



Bajo mano hombre

estas cosas se hacen bajo mano, y en confianza entre las dos partes


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Bajo mano hombre
> 
> estas cosas se hacen bajo mano, y en confianza entre las dos partes



Sí, es lo que hace mucha gente, pero a mí me gusta dormir tranquilo.


----------

